# Avatar help



## Nermel9

Hi guys,
I tried to change my custom avatar a few days ago and it didn't work...and hasn't worked since!  I've been on the DIS for years and I know how to change my avatar and all the sudden anything I try to do isn't working, and I've tried multiple different ones.  The only ones that work are the premade DIS avatars...any suggestions?


----------



## lisaviolet

Nermel9 said:


> Hi guys,
> I tried to change my custom avatar a few days ago and it didn't work...and hasn't worked since!  I've been on the DIS for years and I know how to change my avatar and all the sudden anything I try to do isn't working, and I've tried multiple different ones.  The only ones that work are the premade DIS avatars...any suggestions?



Ditto.


----------



## Nakkira

So glad it is not just me.
I can't get ANYTHING to work!


----------



## lisaviolet

Happening again.


----------



## HeatherLassell

I'm having this problem too!!


----------



## disneygirl520

I'm having this problem now


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Send your avatars to me and I will upload them.  

maryjo@wdwinfo.com


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Same thing happening to me...even the previous avatar I was trying to change will not show up. I like to change avatars for the season - is this no longer possible? As of now, I have no avatar. Help much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

I see a Christmas tree Christine, is that not correct?


----------



## sporadic

I'm having issues uploading my Avatar as well


----------



## Minnie&Nana

WebmasterCricket said:


> I see a Christmas tree Christine, is that not correct?



So sorry I did not see this sooner. Yes, that wa s probably a Christmas tree. Tried to change it today - still not working. Has not been working for about a year for me, off and on. 

Sent a new one to Mary Jo and will keep this one. Thanks so much!

(Anyone know what the issue is that is causing the avatar not to load? It says it did but does no show up - thanks!)


----------



## WebmasterCricket

I haven't changed my Avatar in 14 years.  I really don't know why 

What pic do you want it to be?  Is it online somewhere?


----------



## Minnie&Nana

WebmasterCricket said:


> I haven't changed my Avatar in 14 years.  I really don't know why
> 
> What pic do you want it to be?  Is it online somewhere?



I emailed it to Mary Jo as she asked me to last time. Maybe I can post it here using photobucket. Here it is ..thanks!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Looks like someone fixed it for you


----------



## HeatherLassell

I still can't get mine to work!  Please help 

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/1345/bffs.jpg

That's the picture I want to use.  No matter what I do it tells me the file is too big!  But I sized it to 100x100


----------

